# BOOMBOX BOX



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

*When the serama chicks hatched I set the boombox box on a table in the greenhouse. Today, I was going to use it in the serama coop, but when I saw this, I left the 
boombox box on the table.

















*


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

OK, I saw the title and thought spammer. Then I saw who posted and I thought, "This is going to be interesting." I wasn't wrong.

What are those or it. I can't tell from the pic. 

And I'm guessing whatever produced whatever is in the box, made that nest.


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

Chicks of some sort, looks like some sort of swallow or similar? Reuse and repurpose; you’ve sure got that down! How cute.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Swallows don't do those kinds of nest.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

robin416 said:


> Swallows don't do those kinds of nest.


*
Tree swallows make a nest in bird houses and tree cavities, but their nest does not look like this.

We have several pairs of Carolina Wrens and these nests appear on shelves, by the air conditioner, in old coat pockets, in half full garbage bags, in flower pots, in drawers that are not completely shut, in nail cans, in flower pots with flowers, in the lawn mower,--the list gets longer each year. They are an endearing tiny bird to have around. However, THEY WILL NOT USE BIRDHOUSES!*


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Do you think they're Wrens then?

The barn Swallows I had in TN made mud nests all over the place. One pair returned each year to build a nest on our back porch. One built a nest in the garage on the block wall.

I have house Wrens here, I know just what you're talking about. Remember I had them building a nest behind the grill on my truck. I should go check to make sure they aren't at it again.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

robin416 said:


> Do you think they're Wrens then?
> 
> The barn Swallows I had in TN made mud nests all over the place. One pair returned each year to build a nest on our back porch. One built a nest in the garage on the block wall.
> 
> I have house Wrens here, I know just what you're talking about. Remember I had them building a nest behind the grill on my truck. I should go check to make sure they aren't at it again.


*Yes. The Carolina wrens build their nests in the greenhouse quite often. This bugs Kimmi because she has to go in there and she thinks her presence will disturb and harm the eggs/babies. I tell her they are almost as tame as our pets and to not worry about it, but...

There is several species of swallow and each nests differently.

I have seen house wrens here--in the winter, but they never stay--yet.*


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I've had the Wrens build a nest over the light fixture close to where I leave the breezeway. They've successfully hatched and raised peeps in that nest even with all of my comings and goings. 

It looks like someone is getting ready to do it again.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

Take pictures when you can.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Once they have a completed nest and she's on it, I will. If she'll stay on it, that is.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

danathome said:


> *Tree swallows make a nest in bird houses and tree cavities, but their nest does not look like this.
> 
> We have several pairs of Carolina Wrens and these nests appear on shelves, by the air conditioner, in old coat pockets, in half full garbage bags, in flower pots, in drawers that are not completely shut, in nail cans, in flower pots with flowers, in the lawn mower,--the list gets longer each year. They are an endearing tiny bird to have around. However, THEY WILL NOT USE BIRDHOUSES!*


Yup


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

I’ll need to take pics of our swallows’ nest this year too! I know we have talked about this some. Crazy birds. 

I love that you have all the Carolina wrens around. They’re cute, that’s for sure! We see them here some too.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

*The boombox box nest. That's the mother peeking out. I'm sure she must have babies by now. I often forget she is there and she pays me no heed as I go in and out of the old greenhouse. Only if I bang the box does she fly out; startles me every time.









*


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Is it a Wren? How is she getting in and out?

Evidently the one on my light fixture was more glued to the nest than I realized. This morning standing in the garage door I saw fuzzy little heads.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

*She's a Carolina Wren. The old greenhouse has many gaps and the door flap is always open unless there's a storm impending. If you get a chance I sure would like to see a picture of your light fixture nest. It isn't just domestic birds that interest me. What kind of bird did you say?*


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

House Wren. I'll go out now and give it a try. Where the nest is located it it's rather dark so it may not be very clear.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I'm not quite tall enough to get a good full on side shot. That little bit of fuzz you see about mid pic is a head of one of the babies.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

*Does this look like the bird because that does not look like a wren's nest?















*


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

No.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

danathome said:


> *Does this look like the bird because that does not look like a wren's nest?
> 
> View attachment 40494
> View attachment 40495
> *


Those look like chickadees.

Google says your pic is of a Phoebe.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

*Is the nest made of mosses? The nest, though dark, looks like a fly catcher nest.*


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

*Eastern Phoebe.*


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

It's a house wren. They are very identifiable by the way they flick their tails. 

And yes, for this nest they used moss. That's a first. Usually it's grasses and feathers.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

*Chickadees nest in tree cavities/holes and bird houses. They especially like big gourds..*


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

Phoebes and fly catchers also flick their tails. But as you say-house wren.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

That pic I posted is of a house wren that perfectly matches what I see flitting all over the place here.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

*OK. They're nice to have around.*


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

There's a ton of them here. Between them and woodpeckers they rule.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

*This is a picture of a phoebe nest so you can see why I thought as I did.









*


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

This is the second time they've put a nest there. I've had them build a nest in the garage in a metal basket on pegboard even though it had other stuff in it. Under the lid for the propane tank. And both dawg and I have had them building nests behind the grill of our trucks.


----------

